# hi new here so not sure where to post this?



## XxtashaxX (Oct 19, 2006)

ok we have had this cat hanging around for a few month's now , he has recently been comming in to the kitchen through the back door to eat, if he saw anyone he would run back out. 
i have been asking around to find out if he is anyone's cat but no luck so far , he is still intacked, after a number of phone call's i finally got a rescue called celia halmond trust to send me a trap , at the moment they havn't got one to lend . 
they said if we catch him they will pick him up fix him , but they will have to bring him back to us as they have no room and nither does any of the rescue's at the moment , i don't have a problem with this , and would gladly take him in. 
the q is how can i get him tested for any infection's or diseas's , i don't have the spare 50 pound to do itis there not anyway i can get help with this ?worming and fleeing won't be a problem as i can afford that , but i have so much comming up at the moment especially with christmas just around the corner they is no way i can get it done not on top of his vac's aswell, i asked the rescue about it and all they said was i had to pay it they won't do it for me , then they went on to say what if he came back positive for anything , i said i would have to deal with that if it came to it , then they said if that's the case it isn't worth getting the blood test done ??? , any info would be great, also i have 2 9 week old kitten's here who are due there second short's next week, have been wormed fleed and so on , i have the mum cat who is waiting to be spade once her milk has dried up , i also have a 6 month old kitten waiting to be spade and 2 male cat's who are already fixed , so i have a house full lol


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Not knowing the health status of this stray cat, I think you should prevent him from coming inside and keep him away from your other cats.


----------



## XxtashaxX (Oct 19, 2006)

thanx for your reply but the q was how can i get a health test done for maybe slighty cheeper , or any sign's i should keep an eye out for ? i am not going to leave him outside in the cold , we had a bad thunder storm last night and was really worried about him .
All my cat's have been stray's or rescue's either way i will find him a new home once he has been done. but thank you for replying


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, I wish I could help, but I don't live in the UK so I don't know what can be done there. I'll send a pm to one of our moderators and maybe she'll have an answer.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Are you on benefits? (You don't have to answer)
Some vets will give you a lower price if you are.

If not then I don't think there is much luck. My vets wouldn't even give me a discount when I got 4 cats spayed/neutered at once.
Where in the UK are you?
Do you have the Cats Protection League anywhere near you?
Or Rainbow Cat Rescue?

If worst came to worse you could try the RSPCA, but I would have them as a last resort.


----------



## XxtashaxX (Oct 19, 2006)

thanx for the reply , they was gonna nutere him for free it was the blood test's i needed help with lol . but i do not think it is wise to bring him now, as my cat has had to have blood test for FIP , so i am gonna waite to know the outtcome first


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Well if you can't take him in make sure you contact a no kill rescue to get him sorted 8)


----------



## XxtashaxX (Oct 19, 2006)

i have tried all the rescue's around here none of them will take him in , all they have said is waite untill i know about fluffy with the blood test's, they said in the mean time keep feeding him outside


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

XxtashaxX, I am not from the UK. However, Alley Cat Allies, the first link, might be able to refer you to an organizatin that will help you. I think they are your best bet. 

BUT, I would not give up on the organization that said they would trap and neuter him. They don't want to go to that expense if you're not willing to take care of it and isolate it. A cat with FIV or Feline Leukemia can never be allowed to run free. It could infect every cat it comes in contact with. That's something you have to consider, wherever you get help. It is better than paying a regular vet, who would undoubtedly charge more. Good luck.

http://www.alleycat.org/orgs.html#uk 

http://www.thefurrymonkey.co.uk/animals.htm

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satelli ... =RSPCAHome


----------



## XxtashaxX (Oct 19, 2006)

thanx everyone for all the information , i will be sure if any test came back possitive with my own kitten or this stray , i will do everything in my power to do best by them and if they can live happy live's indoor's then so be it , you never know maybe one day they will find a cure.
they is no way i would have given up on the rescue or the stray cat. if i couldn't keep him i will be looking for a home for him myself , would have to be someone i know though ,least i can be updated then .thanx again


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am so happy that you feel that way. Your kindness will probably save a life. God bless you!


----------

